# pocket knives not allowed at school!!



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

today in band my band teacher took out a pocket knife to open up a box. I've noticed that alot of my teachers carry these, but yet i'm not allowed to. This is really dumb. I can see why we can't carry lighters. Anyways i can one even though it's not allowed because there are lots of occasions i need it. Now not to be racist i can see amybe why they don't allow them, but yet this is dumb what y'all think


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I carried one every day when I was in High School. Even had the principal borrow it from me. But then again that is small town school, with only 200 enrolled from preschool to 12th grade.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

When i was in school (i can say that now) i got along fine w/o one


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

What? Are you serious? Why would anyone need a pocket knife in school? please let me know of those times that you need one. Oh and how are you racist?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I have carried a pocket knife every day since I was give my fist one at age 10(boy scout knife). When I was in grade school, the kid who carried a pocket kife was usually called on to fix things. I believe todays kids are not taught that pocket knives are used as a tool or utility item, they think they aer a weapon. I picked one of my kids up at school the other day and one little boy asked why I carry a weapon and he pointed to my Gerber Multitool on my belt, I explained to him that it was a tool. Kids just have a different mind set and look on things today.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I guess I saw a gerber multitool in a different category than just a plain "pocket knife". I am still lost on the racist comment.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

A small Swiss Army knife is very handy. Has the blade, awl, screwdriver, etc.. I always did and still do carry one.

Schools are so damned parnoid now a days. :eyeroll:

Heck I sometimes had a shotgun in the truck while parked on school property from hunting in the morning. And often a 22 rifle in the truck when I was trapping.

As for the schools, nothing but fear, I mean it in this way-fear of offending someone--you can not say a prayer now, can not say the plege of allegence, have a pocket knife, etc, etc...

The world is going down the flusher with all the PC BS... uke:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

The schools here,its against the law to have any kind of knives..You should be asking why the teachers get to have a knife and the students don't,kind of looks like double standard at your school............... :roll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Usually there is quite a difference in maturity between a 15 YO and 40 YO, that is why. :roll:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fossilman
I agee with yor question. Teachers are role models. There should be no weapons in school. Next we will have to debate archery class......

Last day of school this year I gave my 16 year old a pocket knife with a clasp that attaches to his pocket for work. Last year he worked for a plumbing and heating company and is going back again this summer; last year he said it would be handy to have a knife for work. I gave him the knife and reminded him it was a tool and nothing else.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Soon you will get in trouble for wearing a camo hot to school! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Things sure have changed in the last 50 years. I have carried a pocket knife since ---- well, before first grade. Every boy in school had a pocket knife in first grade. We played mumbly peg at recess. I will explain that later if there are no other old guys on here. I just want to see who responds to that.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Plainsman............... they don't by any chance call you nine toes now do they..... :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Darn near. When your young and mocho ( even in first grade) you would rather risk a toe, than eat dirt pulling that peg.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> Things sure have changed in the last 50 years. I have carried a pocket knife since ---- well, before first grade. Every boy in school had a pocket knife in first grade. We played mumbly peg at recess. I will explain that later if there are no other old guys on here. I just want to see who responds to that.


LOL

My grandpa showed me that game as a youth! 

Man he was good with that pocket blade!

Ryan


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think every kid in my town had one of those cheap Barlow pocket knives that had the stamped metal handle with lanyard ring.


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Schools have those rules because in todays society, it is a lot less complicated to draw lines rather than risk lawsuits. In my experience, the kid with the knife or cammo and a shotgun behind the seat of his pickup (or Barlow knife in his pocket)is not the kid that people need to worry about. The kid with little or no knowledge of what weapons are capable of or how to use them are more likely to be the kids with a chip on their shoulder and may do somthing horribly stupid.
The shooter up at Red Lake and the one at Cold Spring a few years ago got their weapons into schools with a zero tolerance policy. They werent going hunting after school and suddenly decided to take the 1200 in to school and kill a bunch of kids.
Knives??????????
A footlong Bowie knife in a belt sheath might be a stretch but a kid with a Leatherman would have to work awfully darn hard to do any real damage.
There are hammers in school. I could kill somebody a lot faster with a hammer than a 3 inch pocket knife.
What is a tool and what isnt?
Society has changed.


----------

